
Mac Steam prompts OSX graphics update - chaostheory
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/8/19/mac-steam-prompts-osx-graphics-update/
======
c1sc0
I love how in TF2 they made this chasm between Mac & PC players explicit by
giving the Mac players white earbuds. Steam is the best thing that happened to
mac gaming since the switch to OSX.

